# Starting New Business



## mackeygd (Mar 9, 2006)

Greetings from Iraq!!

I am currently working in Iraq. I plan to start an Indoor Archery Range/Shop in McDonough Georgia. I am looking for any information that will be helpful in making my busness a sucess. I would like that opinins of people out there as to what they would like to see in the ideal range. I can be reached at: [email protected] for suggestions. I will check this thread from time to time. Please provide some insight. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Gregory. Have fun here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Good luck starting your business


----------



## U.S. Stoker (Feb 23, 2008)

welcome to Archerytalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: fellow Georgian to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

